# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Removing masonite & lino tiles from floorboards

## g1r2e3g

Hi All, 
I've seen a few topics about masonite removal involving staples however my situation differs, firstly, no staples.  :Smilie:  
I have baltic pine floorboards covered in a layer of masonite that has been nailed about every 10cm (over 20 metres squared that's a hell of a lot of nails). 
Now the problem starts, on top of the masonite is 1 foot square lino tiles. I assume (by the uber bright lime green kitchen laminate bench) that this was all installed in the 70s and the tiles are slightly brittle now. Their adhesive however is not so its not possible (unless I had 2 years and lots of patience) to remove the lino first and then the masonite seperately. 
I've removed a small section of only a couple of square metres and it took about three hours using a chisel (upside down). Slide under a little and slowly levering a small piece at a time, breaking it off and repeat, removing the nails aftwards. 
It is getting it up ok, but baltic being quite soft the chisel is leaving marks. They are definitely no more than 1mm deep in any spot so I think once sanded it wont be an issue.  However I was just wondering if anyone else has had this floor situatin and had any other method of pullling it all up without marking the bodrds at all. 
Thanks, 
Greg

----------


## Bullfright

Hi Greg, I usually soften adhesive with a heat gun and it has always worked for me. Worth a try.............

----------


## Tools

Get a shovel under the masonite and lever up while your helper is pulling the masonite upwards. 
Tools

----------


## Bloss

> Get a shovel under the masonite and lever up while your helper is pulling the masonite upwards. 
> Tools

   :What he said:  - no need to lift the tiles first. A Garden spade will usually do it - just a bit of care to look after the boards.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## g1r2e3g

Thanks for the tip. Garden shoevel has done a great job. Still slow and tedious but much less hard work on the back. Thanks agian.

----------

